# Where do you buy fine sandpaper around Tomball?



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I went to Lowes and Hobby Lobby looking for some 600 to 1000 grid sandpaper and they looked at me funny.

Matt


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I get mine at auto part stores. 




FishBone


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Automotive paint supply stores...Like AJ Foit, PPG Dealers,
etc....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Auto Zone or O'Reilly carries them in wet/dry paper


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I used to get mine at Lowes and Home depot


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I just picked up 2 packs from Orieleys... one had 220 400 600 and 1000 and the other 2000.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Fishnut said:


> I went to Lowes and Hobby Lobby looking for some 600 to 1000 grid sandpaper and they looked at me funny.
> 
> Matt


It's because they can't count that high!!


----------

